# [solved] dhcpd emergen, Sources befinden sich lokal

## Roux

Hi!

Folgendes Problem: Ich habe einen Backupserver mit Softwareraid aufgesetzt, Gentoo bootet er auch problemlos. Jedoch habe ich vergessen, dhcpd zu emergen und somit funktioniert keine Netzwerkverbindung. Wenn ich die Live-CD erneut einlege, habe ich das Problem, dass ich nicht in die Chroot-Umgebung komme und es nicht nachträglich emergen kann. (In die Chroot-Umgebung komm ich nicht, weil es kein /dev/md1 gibt - ich muss wohl noch zusätzliche Befehle auführen, um das Raid zu starten o.ä. - da es aber mein erstes Software-Raid ist, welches ich installiere, kenn ich mich da nicht aus.)

Also dachte ich, ich lade mir die dhcpd-Sources auf einen anderen Rechner runter, kopiere sie auf den Zielrechner und emerge sie. Nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich ihm begreiflich mache, dass er bei emerge nicht einen Mirror suchen soll, wo er die läd, sondern, dass er sie von der Festplatte nimmt?

Jemand eine Idee?

Danke,

RouxLast edited by Roux on Wed Mar 04, 2009 2:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

einfach in den distfiles ordner kopieren ... wenn die Hash-Werte stimmen, nimmt er schon den

(wenns net klappt, einfach mal mit emerge -pf dhcpcd die Adresse ausgeben lassen, von der er runterladen würde und denn so händisch laden und kopieren)

----------

## Roux

hat funktioniert, danke.

Roux

----------

